# Ww1 Elgin Wristlets



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got this to day I collect a lot of military stuff and this is the first WW1 era watch I bought.It's what they call a pershing for the dial after Generial Black Jack Pershing.7 jewel grade 462,pendent set,elgin movement,serial no 21160409 made in 1918 in a screw back wire lug fahys case.It had the wrong strap I was looking for one that would look like it came from the WW1 era and saw one from RLT it would work on a 16mm lugs.On Ebay all I saw was 10mm,12mm and something else that was 18mm.I hope it looks good on it when I get it.


----------

